# Muffin broke her toe :(



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I swear these birds are trying to bring me to an early grave... I noticed this today but I'm not sure if it happened today or within the last couple days





One of her back left toes is crooked and definitely broken. She jumped off of her flight cage today, like she usually does, and flopped on the carpet like always. When I noticed her walking on the floor, I saw the toe right away. She sort of landed on their wooden play gym, on the framed edge. But she's not acting like she is in pain, she is not limping, she didn't cry when it happened, it's not bleeding or swollen. Is there anything I can do?

Honestly, I'm not taking her to a vet because I don't have the funds after everything that has happened with Chewy, and she is acting completely normal. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciate. I am debating getting rid of this flight cage and downgrading to 2 separate cages because apparently it is a death sentence for my birds *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh no, not again...You just can't seem to get a break, now that your Chewy is almost 100% this happens.  If you can't take Muffin to the vet right away, then it would be best to keep her in a small cage (with the bottom padded) to avoid her moving around too much. Maybe the toe hasn't swollen up yet because it hasn't been long since it got fractured? I hope you will be able to sort this out and Muffin's toe heals up well.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Jill, I am so sorry... Such bad luck I don't have any more useful suggestions, I guess you can put it in a small cage on the floor, like Aluz suggested, so that she doesn't have to fly and land hard on the floor.
I hope things get better for you :hug:
And I totally understand about the vet - I have spent about $1000 on Candy so far with no improvement except that her infection should have cleared after three months of antibiotics She is still chewing on herself though, so I am not sure if there is a solution to her problem.
Is Muffin putting weight on her foot?*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Yes, she is acting and walking completely normal. She is gripping perches and climbing around the cage like her normal self. You would never know that this injury happened. That's why I don't know if this happened this morning or in the past few days. I feel bad for not noticing it earlier if it did happen on a different day  I love these little birds. I have decided to downgrade their flight cage and get a new shorter cage (and Chip will go back to his own cage) Know anyone that wants to buy a flight cage? *


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor Muffin, although her foot doesn't seem to bother her. Keep a eye out for swelling or other signs. Your idea about changing cages is a good one. Good luck, and hugs to you both.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jill,

I'm so sorry little Muffin has injured her toe. 
I believe changing to the two smaller cages for the cockatiels is going to be a good solution for the on-going cage problems.

Can you tell if Muffin is able to grip a perch with that toe? If she's putting weight on it, that is a very good sign and it should heal well. When Shelby injured his foot he wouldn't put weight on it for over a week but it healed up just fine.

Best wishes, Muffin -- get better soon! :hug:*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok Jill it is time to sit Muffin down for a little chat. Just the normal one, you know, no running in the house, dont run with scissors, definitely no more jumping, and probably no flying. 

Anyway I hope his toe is ok .


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh no! I feel so sorry for you! You are going through a lot! I hope Muffin gets better soon!


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Jill, 
so sorry to hear this. If I were you I would try to put a band aid arroung the toe, just a soft one.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

I can sympathize with you, Jill. Sky Blue broke his toe in the same fashion a few months after we brought him home. I don't know when or how it happened, but he never acted like he was in pain. He's grips, climbs, and walks normally.


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Youch, poor Muffin, though it sounds as though she is not in too much pain. Can you tape it to the toe next to it like we might a broken finger? Or are the toe positions too different?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


jazzboys said:



Youch, poor Muffin, though it sounds as though she is not in too much pain. Can you tape it to the toe next to it like we might a broken finger? Or are the toe positions too different?

Click to expand...

They're too far apart, her back toes are shaped like a "V". She seems to be doing fine, just carrying on as normal, which is making me think this happened within the last couple days and not this morning. I really don't know though. She is completely unaffected by it though! 

Here is a picture of her playing with her new "get well" toy that I got her  (and also of Chip talking to his favorite bell that he talks to ALL day long  ) 



 *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, poor little Muffin. Your tiels and my tiels all seem very accident prone and these critters just can't get a break...except to _break _something. I can certainly feel you on how much Chewy's vet bill must have set you back. I'm glad Muffin isn't terribly affected by it...but it still ***** just to have things like this happen to 'em.

Be well, Little Miss Muffin!:hug:


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no! But are you sure it's not broken but sprained? If it was broken, she probably would be in pain and would not be playing with the nice toy you got her. 
Getting rid of that cage seems like a good idea. 
I read somewhere that wrapping a soft bandage with a piece of toothpick around the toe might help, although I wonder if Muffin would agree to that...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry Jill, you just can't catch a break...Poor Muffin, I'm so glad she isn't in pain, hopefully since she is acting normal maybe it will heal just fine..get well soon Muffin 

So glad Chewy is doing better also.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is sure bad news coming on the heels of chewy's broken leg. If she doesn't appear to be in pain or hindered by it, I wouldn't go to vet either...keep an eye on it, I bet it will heal fine...


----------

